# Motor not starting



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

My first guess would be loose or corroded ware or a half dead battery.  

I would try to check the voltage with the volt meter grounded at the ground connector on the motor, with the + probe at the + terminal on the motor. Try to start the motor and see where the volts go when it clicks.

Also, if you have a battery charger ( which everybody should have- a nice one is pretty cheap these days), it never hurts to top off the battery, whether it's dead or not. 12 volts even could be low.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Battery is brand new. Cleaned all the connections. Even tried to jump start it off my truck.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Verify the kill switch is working properly [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Verify the kill switch is working properly  [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


Kill switch wouldn't mKe it click, nothing would happen. pull the starter motor off, ground the starter and then touch the hot post to a hot wire coming a hot battery if the starter motor engages starter is good, R&R solenoid 

Hot wire used should be 4 gauge wire or better. 

Check all connections 1st, your bench testing the starter if connections are good only thing left is the solenoid.


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

> Battery is brand new.  Cleaned all the connections. Even tried to jump start it off my truck.


One thing I've learned, after 40 years of messing around with wires, including working as a tech and engineer, is never to assume anything. you have a voltometer, trace through the circuit and see where the volts go when you hear the click. (the volts have to be going somewhere) If you want, start at the battery terminals, and then work both leads to the starter. A click usually means that there is some continuity, but either too much resistance, or not enough juice.

It's possible that it is the starter, but I would exclude all the possibilities first. Simple first, then think complex.


----------

